

An Experiment in Haskell: A Compiler - lukeqsee
https://github.com/lseelenbinder/oodle-compiler

======
lukeqsee
See
[https://www.lukeseelenbinder.com/compiler.pdf](https://www.lukeseelenbinder.com/compiler.pdf)
for a more detailed project description and documentation. This was an
academic project, but it taught me an immense amount about programming, both
applicationally and theoretically. I did not know Haskell before starting this
endeavor.

